# Mountain Bikes



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive noticed quite a few of you are mountain bike riders on here ive been gagging to find out what people are riding and also some advice .

ive had loads of bikes-marins ,a kona,a kirk revolution,gt karakoram lts-1,saracen killi racer, and others i cant remember,i love retro mountain bikes from early 90's hence.

i currently have a cannondale m1000 front suspension ,ive had it from new for about 15 yrs. i had a really good deal on it because a friend of mine used to ride for marin.the frame is a work of art you wont even be able to see a weld needs some work done to it now though ive hammered it.

i bought a way big offroad proflex a few years ago ,purely because i couldnt afford one when i was young so i had to have it , its a brilliant full sus retro bike and can still take on any downhill. totally original and in awesome knick considering its age .

ive been looking into this new govt scheme to buy a new bike (they will pay 40% of the price)im looking at a scott 900 pounds ,just want to know has anyone had any experience of these bikes.

and what do you ride?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I ride this, I dont know much about it really, a friend had it built for him when he lived in Italy, I know it was quite pricey ( I say pricey, I guess its all relative, it was 1300 Euros, to me thats a lot for a bike) I bought it off him a while ago, I love it, its very easy to ride and is very light....










I had a thread about it here : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...l=mountain+bike


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Personally I've got a 'dale. I like the way the Ali reacts to my riding style.

I've raced them in the past, and I've still use my old cross country race bike. I would like a new one, but I can't justify spending Â£1.5K + to hack around on.

I've ridden Scott's and they are OK, but given the choice it will be a 'dale.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well 2 years ago I traded in my 19LB hardtail for a full suspension. Had to, my back was getting sore, not good.

So picked up a more basic model, one grade down in components but still nice. Then I popped my kevlar tires on it, added lizard skins, a lightweight USE post, red bolts, aluminum bolts, and stem to match, added frog pedals afterwards. Became happy enough with it, weighs in about 24LBS. And no I don't usually keep it in my corner but hey I just got it then and had to work on it, like family, inside it came


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

My pride and joy (murder on the Farmer Giles though







)


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

In the early 90's I did have an Orange Prestige XT, made by Orange when they were in Leeds (they still may be, I don't know if they are still in leeds), it was as light as a feather and because it was steel it had small tubes. I had Pace suspension forks (in them days they had the sqishey plastic rubbers inside. I miss that bike


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive always wanted an orange (no pics of fruit) awesome bikes ,jas that bike of yours looks good some nice equipment on it rims etc -would like to see what state its in now though.

one of my riding buddies has a 3 grand specialized hes just come back from the alps throwing him and his bike down some mountains great bikes .

ikk take phots over the weekend of mine .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> My pride and joy (murder on the Farmer Giles though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > My pride and joy (murder on the Farmer Giles though
> ...


i were right about that saddle .

is that the new raliegh range - theyve gone downhill lately.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Cammy, did Santa not bring you a Chopper - so you made your own?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I happen to get a company vehicle.......


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

I've got a GT Zaskar LE.....

Fab ride on this but I must dust it down, been too long. There's some great trails in Northumberland!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Robert said:


> Cammy, did Santa not bring you a Chopper - so you made your own?


Sorry to go off topic mate, but I couldn't resist a pic of my chopper!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Cammy, did Santa not bring you a Chopper - so you made your own?
> ...


nice is that a 400 my ex boss had the one with a single swingarm - i gave up on motorbikes i was going to end up dead or worse i was mad had an lc scared the life out of me it was great but no more .


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

You know your getting old when



jaslfc5 said:


> ive had loads of bikes-marins ,a kona,a kirk revolution,gt karakoram lts-1,saracen killi racer,


What language is that?











jaslfc5 said:


> i love retro mountain bikes from early 90's hence.


The 90's is retro?











jaslfc5 said:


> and what do you ride?



































Best regards ( back pedelling all the way ) David


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah as mtn bikes only really been around since mid eighties ,and only really became an every day thing in the 90's the lifespan of the mountain bike has only really been 20 years so the retro period could well be early 90's.

thats what i understood from my proflex forum anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

rondeco said:


> David Really !!! you're incorrigible


Nice one David


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

96 Marin Nail FRS, used very occasionally these days, spent most of its life as a London commuter.










97 Cannondale V500 Killer, 23lbs of alloy loveliness, always been a little small for me , so now the lads' bike.










94 Gary Fisher Marlin, steel, rescued from a tip + put together with bits in the shed, owes me very little, possibly the most comfortable bike I have ever ridden, the ultimate all rounder.

Also have a Klein Mantra awaiting new swing arm bushes and a 92 Marin Palisades Trail out on loan.

Must be honest , owned a few moden bikes, but with advancing years and a gentler riding style, its like buying a Ferrari to go down the shops.

Retro rules these days, complication is out, even thinking of making the Fisher into single speed fixie?

D.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

DAVID said:


> 96 Marin Nail FRS, used very occasionally these days, spent most of its life as a London commuter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that cannondale is the bollox - i had a chance of buying a jeckyl recently but was skint - if i could only ride cannondales for the rest of my life id be a happy man .

also good man for calling youre 97 bike retro,top collection would love to see the klien when its done too.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I had a Killer V too, fantastic thing to chuck around the Purbeck's on Sunday.

Which I replaced a few years ago with a F1000SL 22.5lbs with bouncy things. It's the radial spokes on the non drive side of the rear wheel that amaze me, anything to save weight.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my trusty steed - probably not much cop now but I still like it. I only built it up in 2000 so it probably doesn't qualify for retro staus yet. It's a Dave Hinde aluminium frame coupled with Marzocchi Z5 air forks (kinda old hat now & well overdue for a rebuild), Shimano deore gears (24 speed) & Deore V-brakes at the back, with FUNN stem & brake levers. The wheels aren't Mavics unfortunately







& it now has a cable disc brake up front (which isn't as good as the Deore v-brake set up it replaced - so I may end up changing it all back again when/if I can be bothered.

I have used it off road a couple of times but it's pretty much just a road bike now & it's used quite often (last time was on this wednesday just gone in fact) to get me the 7 or so miles to & from work. I've long since abandoned the delights of having my fillings dislodged & being bent double on a rigid road/racing bike - though I do have a Carlton Grand Prix 10 speed racer in my cellar & that is retro with a capital "R"







I've decided that I like my comforts now & while I probably wouldn't bother with a full suspension bike on the road I see nothing wrong with using a hardtail with front suspension.

By the way I have a pair of Pace RC-35 carbon fibre suspension forks in the cellar if anyone's interested? These are actually quite cool & as retro as a retro thing! These are the ones with various different grades of elastomers providing the suspension (no springs/air/open oil baths here), I used these on my old steel GT mountain bike for ages (my friend has that bike now) & they seemed fine both on & off road - maybe a bit "twangy" in places but not too bad at all really. Using elastomers means that the forks are close to being rigid in winter when the temperature is low, but when it's warmer the forks are much softer & more supple - though never exactly plush or long travel. I believe they have a 1 inch steerer tube (not 1 1/8" as is the norm now) & I may have a manual for them too. You never know but Pace may be able to supply spares for them still too. I'm sure I remember reading (ages ago) that a 1 1/8 steerer tube was available for them. I can take pictures for anyone interested - I'd want some cash for them but not much - or maybe a watch in exchange for them?? Sorry didn't mean to turn this into an advert! If anyone's interested in them please send me a pm.

Apologies for the pic (it's crap) but you get the general idea of what my bike looks like. Apologies also for all the mudguards, lights, locks & other roadie crap that's fitted to the bike - it looks way better naked!







! - but I use it fairly regularly to get to work & it's no fun getting there drenched due to the lack of mudguards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

rondeco said:


> This is a cool looking treader


Those chopper builders at it again Ron, smoothlines


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

My main ride just now. Built it about 7 years ago from a Manitou FS frame and have made a few changes to it over the years, but nothing major. Bombproof and comfortable - I'll probably take it to Iraq with me!










I have 3 other MTBs (AMP Research, Specialized and Mongoose IBOC) in various states of disrepair/building and a road bike (Trek 2300).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I see those anodised bits are holding up just fine Col


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they just don't make them quite like this anymore


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your Mum must have been letting down those trousers for years


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The things you forget! Look at the sandels! I think poss every item of clothing I have on there was from a jumble sale or a freebie from relative / neighbour who's son had outgrown them.

My parents still live there, it's still open fields at the back although a hell of a lot of sheds and garages have been built as wealth accumulates rubbish.

The red car in the background was the only decent car in the street. It belonged to Neville, a bachelor who lived with his mum and dad, he is a farmer and always had a decent, newish car . He is still living there although his mum and dad have long since passed away, and he is still single and still buys a decent car every 3 years or so, mazdz 6 I think now.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi did not know there were so many mountain bikers on here,i have been just given this a carrera banshee 2003 ish all have is the frame can anybody tell me if it wolud be worth fixen up and about how much.or should i just bin it.

thanx bowie


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

bowie said:


> Hi did not know there were so many mountain bikers on here,i have been just given this a carrera banshee 2003 ish all have is the frame can anybody tell me if it wolud be worth fixen up and about how much.or should i just bin it.
> 
> thanx bowie


depends how serious a rider you are or how you ride really - carreras are a good mid priced bike if youre gonna do it up to sell dont spend alot on parts coz im not sure youd get youre money back,but it could make a good hack bike id keep it and thrash it to within an inch of its life.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

bowie said:


> Hi did not know there were so many mountain bikers on here,i have been just given this a carrera banshee 2003 ish all have is the frame can anybody tell me if it wolud be worth fixen up and about how much.or should i just bin it.
> 
> thanx bowie


Having done a quick google, found a few on fleabay with starting bids ranging from Â£50 to Â£300. As for parts prices , this seems a good place to start looking for spares.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

bowie said:


> Hi did not know there were so many mountain bikers on here,i have been just given this a carrera banshee 2003 ish all have is the frame can anybody tell me if it wolud be worth fixen up and about how much.or should i just bin it.
> 
> thanx bowie


I really can't see where the motor fits...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks jaslfe5 the last bike i rode was a Carlton continental in the 70ies i just thought i need some way to loose my belly not a serious rider

thunderbolt thanks for the link will i be able to put v brakes on instead of disc's as this will be cheaper for me.

thanks bowie


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I see those anodised bits are holding up just fine Col


Why don't you post over there? 'Fraid of getting sucked into more online time? Not nearly as much fun as RLT, but some interesting things going on there.

Well done on the '13, BTW, I'm jealous. And poor, otherwise I'd have had it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Col....You said it, but you never know, Ill dip my toe maybe, I know you got my back 









Yeah, cant wait, should be this week sometime


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> depends how serious a rider you are or how you ride really - carreras are a good mid priced bike if youre gonna do it up to sell dont spend alot on parts coz im not sure youd get youre money back,but it could make a good hack bike id keep it and thrash it to within an inch of its life.


Aren't these only sold by Halfords? Halfords itself gets poor press from bike forums but I have seen nothing but good reports about Carrera's despite the Halfords stigma.

I do little MTB riding but have a Dawes Kokomo currently attached to my daughters tag-a-long, I do more trail type days and use hybrids, I have a Sirrus and a Discovery and find both fantastic machines. I am too old (45) and a MTB is just too much hard work, if hybrids hadn't have been invented I'd have given up riding years ago.


----------

